# Thank you MullersLaneFarm!



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I am a total newbie when it comes to soap making! Last year I made my first ever batch of soap, with the help from a friend that had done it many times before. This year she is busy, she is at a new job and working crazy long hours. So I decided I was going to do it my self. 

We started a few years back making all of our Christmas presents. On my list this year was to make soap again. I posted that I had questions, MullersLaneFarm took the time to post, then I sent her a PM asking a few more questions. Thank you for taking the time to answer all my questions!

Last night I made a batch of soap, using my Jersey milk. This morning it worked! I unmolded it and have it drying! It looks amazing. I feel much more confident about making my soap after looking over your tutorials!

You have helped take some of the stress of my Christmas Crafting! 

Amanda


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ohhh , wuzza wuzza!

No worries! Just pay it forward ... that is what I was taught to do over a decade before


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

When a person take a few minutes out of their busy day to send a quick email like you did to help a beginner out it is so helpful. 

I think people forget say thank you! I just wanted to say it in a way that you understand how much you have helped me.

But one more quick question. When you make soap in the pringles can, so you do anything to the can? or just give it a clean out and pour in the soap and let it set.


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

I just clean it out well, pour in the soap, and let it set.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I line my Pringles can with butchers paper. It makes the soap easier to get out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If you want to reuse the can, then yes, line it. If it is a one time use, then I just pour into the can and tear off the paper when soap is hard.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

yeah, Cyndi is like that! A total enabler...lol


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

ROFL Trish! (How ARE you & the family??)

Ah-Yup, enabling is my life! (Makes me look less strange if I can enable other folks!)


----------

